# Daiwa Emcast Surf 11' Spinning Rod and Baitrunner Reel Combo



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

For Sale: Used Daiwa Emcast Surf Spinning rod and baitrunner reel combo. 

Rod: 11' long rated 3-6 oz. Model EC 1102MHFS. Rod is a 2 piece. 

Reel: CHA30 Baitrunner Reel from Reel Draggin Tackle. Reel holds plenty of line, and has the bait runner feature which is great when fishing bait from a rod holder. 

I have caught plenty of fish in the surf on this combo, but it just sits in my garage now. I had the largest eye, closest to the reel replaced by Ryan White at Hatteras Jack's in Rodanthe, NC 3 years ago, and haven't really used the rod since. Retail on the combo is about $145 ($100 rod and $45 reel). I'm looking for less than half that. It's yours for $50 cash. Pick up in Silver Spring, MD. I'll also be in Chesapeake, VA and Hatteras Island Thanksgiving weekend if that works better for pickup.

I'll be posting other rods and reels for sale on P&S today also. Contact me with questions.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

One user here was interested in more pics of this combo. I sent him about 20 more pics by email. If anyone else would like pics please let me know.


----------



## thebayfish (Oct 6, 2015)

Is this combo still available


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*http://reeldraggintackle.com/collections/fishing-reels/products/bait-runner-spinning-reel*


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Yes, this combo is still available.


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

I will take it. pm sent.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Can't belive it took this long to sell . Your a good dude oldbay, this is a great "get you fishing" combo.


----------

